# Greens max 4018



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey @MasterMech how come this greens mower is so elusive, I have not one picture of this in the wild. Has r&r even sold any. It looks identical to the jakes, but some nicer parts, is it possible that it's a step up from the Jacobsen?

https://www.rrproducts.com/greens-max-4018-18-gas-rgm4018.html


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Private label mower for RR Products by Jacobsen. About three years ago, I believe they still had 26" versions on clearance. There are older threads that mention them.

Of course, $4,000 for a new greens mower seemed ridiculous back then! :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was actually looking at those years ago before I bought my first Baroness as it seemed a less expensive way to get into a greens mower at the time. TLF didn't exist at the time so there wasn't all the resources available that there is nowadays. I do believe that they are basically Jacobsen greens mowers for all intents and purposes rebadged as an R&R house brand.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The original post by @MasterMech is here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I kick myself sometimes for not buying a 26" when they put them on clearance.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I know @Ware id love to have a brand new mower so cheap


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I kick myself sometimes for not buying a 26" when they put them on clearance.


Me too.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Johnl445 said:


> Hey @MasterMech how come this greens mower is so elusive, I have not one picture of this in the wild. Has r&r even sold any. It looks identical to the jakes, but some nicer parts, is it possible that it's a step up from the Jacobsen?
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/greens-max-4018-18-gas-rgm4018.html


The exact same design as a Jacobsen 500 series. Parts are interchangeable and if you play around on their website, you'll notice that there are a LOT more parts available for the GK 500 series mowers than for something like an Eclipse, or Toro GM, Deere SL series, etc. They sold a few, but nowhere near as many as Jacobsen. I don't think I ever saw them with InCommand controls (centrifugal clutch instead of the plate-style clutch) that the newest GK500's have. But you can buy the clutch via R&R.

There were other machines that were cloned as well. Fairway mowers, triplexes, bunker rakes.


----------

